# Hi! I'm new here, but been a big MAC fan for a long time!



## kimk (Apr 7, 2005)

Just thought I should actually joing up to support my local MAC counter, and get the latest on their new stuff!

Happy to be a part of this board!

Kim


----------



## Janice (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Kim! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Kim!! Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

